# Part Sunken WW2 Barges - Lymm - July 08



## KingElvis (Jul 17, 2008)

Bit of an unusual one this, these are concrete barges of WW2 vintage built to help save on metal in the war.

They are quietly sinking and going back to nature in a small inlet of the Manchester Shipping Canal.

Forget security, access and rotten floors....here you have to deal with 6 ft high stingers, wasps nests, mad fishermen and farmers LOL

Mods please move to another section if you don't think this belongs here























































​
Strange site, well worth a little look if you are nearby :thumb


----------



## fire*fly (Jul 17, 2008)

I love these pictures


----------



## Random (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, I really like these. You can't beat ships rotting away in a creek.


----------



## Neosea (Jul 17, 2008)

These barges are cool, hopefully they are not to damaged and can be restored at some time.


----------



## KingElvis (Jul 18, 2008)

Neosea said:


> These barges are cool, hopefully they are not to damaged and can be restored at some time.



Sorry, I think their restoration days are over....shame


----------



## john.c (Jul 18, 2008)

KingElvis
i live in Lymm can you send me a PM with the location of the site
Thanks.


----------



## crickleymal (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice one. I can remember when I was a kid we used to get barges carrying timber in Lydney docks. The design of the barges was identical to those. It looks like they just said "Theres a steel barge, copy it in concrete". Or vice versa of course


----------



## Random (Jul 18, 2008)

That water inside the barge looks so....inviting, somehow


----------



## crickleymal (Jul 19, 2008)

Random said:


> That water inside the barge looks so....inviting, somehow



You're wierd:goofy:


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 19, 2008)

Random said:


> That water inside the barge looks so....inviting, somehow



Mmm...a nice healthy green. 
Fabulous photos, KingE. Interesting to see several together and just left like that. Nice find.


----------



## fezzyben (Jul 20, 2008)

Random said:


> That water inside the barge looks so....inviting, somehow



i actually thought the same thing. plus i'm now craving pea soup


----------



## spacepunk (Jul 20, 2008)

Pea-Soup, my thoughts to.
Nice, unusual explore.


----------



## tigger2 (Apr 18, 2009)

These don't look much different now than they did when I used to wander around there as a kid thirty-odd years ago. Of more interest at that time were the piles of RAF instruments in store in a warehouse by the Bridgewater canal not far away up Barsbank.


----------



## littledasypus (Apr 18, 2009)

*Back to nature*

I love seeing things going back to nature. Concrete barges, I know that physics makes them work but it still sounds wierd to me.


----------



## tigger2 (Apr 19, 2009)

littledasypus said:


> I love seeing things going back to nature. Concrete barges, I know that physics makes them work but it still sounds wierd to me.



In one of Janice Hayes' books on the history of Warrington there is a big section about building concrete boats on the Mersey. Quite a well known site for it apparently. I think the site of that was somewhere around Fiddlers Ferry but have no idea if there is anything left to see there.


----------

